# Do You Let Your Dogs Play Inside?



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I used to have a strict rule of no dogs roughhousing in the house,but I've found that it can be more convenient sometimes to let them get out the excess energy. So do you let your dogs play in the house or not?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

As long as they do not run around the house like crazy or go on furniture (that's for laying, not playing) and stop when I ask, then yes. I do allow it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes. They don't have a yard, so it would be crazy for me to think that they shouldn't. I have made it so that there is quite a bit of open room for them to play. They have never broke anything.


----------



## LaneyB (Feb 5, 2012)

I do allow it, but I have been questioning myself lately because Ruki is pretty rambunctious in the house. I wonder if it is making it harder for me to teach him to settle in the house, or if that will come with age (he is 9.5 mths).


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't allow wrestling but we will play with their plush toys and the puzzle toys in the house with them. The toys don't come out unless we are playing WITH them though.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes kind if hard for us not to play in the house with 3 small kids full of energy as long as nobody gets hurt and nothing broken were all good here but when we have company no playing she needs to be calm and relaxed..


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

They can play as long as its nice, no ruff stuff and definately no running.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Only in the basement (rec room) do I allow play, in the rest of the house the dog(s) have to be calm and relaxed, there is too much stuff to wreck accidentally


----------



## oldiehawn (Dec 5, 2012)

I cant imagine not letting her play in the house, shes learned over time to watch her huge tail when it wags now that can clear a table off quickly! but as she grows up shes still a bundle of energy at almost 1 year but she knows when she gets too rough n slows it down.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

The house is for rest and quiet time - I will do OB (food only, no toy), never allow any sort of play in the house (human/dog, dog/dog).

The only time my son plays with the dogs is when I give him a tug and I sit and watch them play or we go to the park and they help him dig holes in the sand or go down the slide after him. Even outside, if he is running around playing they are to watch his space (no pushing), they are not allowed to touch him (with any body parts) and if I tell them to lay down, they must and ignore him.

Inside, they must ignore him. Doesn't matter what he is playing with, he can pet them or sit beside them, but he is told as well to leave them alone.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

No, I don't let me dogs play together in the house. I play with them..hubby plays with them...friends play with them...but when the dogs play together in the house, things get broken.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

we have full on wrestlemania in our house. it's great entertainment!!! and so far minimal breakage haha


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I allowed Riley and Shasta to play but they knew when I said enough, it was time to stop and settle down. Nothing gets broken and nobody gets hurt and everyone settles down when told, it's never been an issue.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lilie said:


> No, *I don't let me dogs* play together in the house. I play with them..hubby plays with them...friends play with them...but when the dogs play together in the house, things get broken.


Wow! Didn't know I was a pirate...


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Pretty much the same as N_Smith. Food training not play (human/dog or dog/dog). If Minka starts to get frisky then I know she needs exercise so I take her out and train.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, though no zoomies and bouncing off of the furniture. I allow some wrestling.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

We're a 1 dog only house, so Bear can play in the house with us. He doesn't get over the top so its a way for him to get out his everlasting energy!


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I play tug-o-war, or fetch with a plush toy with Lisl, but no Zoomies in the house.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't throw toys in the house, but I let them wrestle and whatnot. So long as they aren't running, I don't mind. I did clean out the basement really well this winter, so they can run around down there. It's been nice for playing after dark, and to give them boxes and stuff to shred without having cardboard get all over the house. Plus Kaylee used to be scared of the basement, but now she thinks it's great!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Good_Karma said:


> I don't allow wrestling but we will play with their plush toys and the puzzle toys in the house with them. The toys don't come out unless we are playing WITH them though.


 
So they don't have any toys out when your not around? I can't even imagine that...we have 3 toy boxes with nylabones, plush toys, rope toys, etc that they can access any time.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes but no roughhousing or zoomies


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

llombardo said:


> So they don't have any toys out when your not around? I can't even imagine that...we have 3 toy boxes with nylabones, plush toys, rope toys, etc that they can access any time.


I am the same - no toys for any of the dogs unless I am on the other end and we are playing, retrieving or tugging.

I am the only source of fun when it comes to toys - I don't think its out of the ordinary for many owners of Shepherds (and other working breeds) to have this same rule.


----------



## lily's master (Jul 16, 2012)

BellaLuna said:


> Yes kind if hard for us not to play in the house with 3 small kids full of energy as long as nobody gets hurt and nothing broken were all good here but when we have company no playing she needs to be calm and relaxed..


Same here. When its time to calm down I wish the kids listened as well as Lily does


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

N Smith said:


> I am the same - no toys for any of the dogs unless I am on the other end and we are playing, retrieving or tugging.
> 
> I am the only source of fun when it comes to toys - I don't think its out of the ordinary for many owners of Shepherds (and other working breeds) to have this same rule.



Pretty much the same. I have a couple of kong toys laying around that rarely get any used because Minka and the lab Eli are not interested in toys that aren't moving and/or interacting with me. I try and keep Minka exercised enough so that she isn't inclined to get into trouble. So far so good (she is 2.5 years).


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

lily's master said:


> Same here. When its time to calm down I wish the kids listened as well as Lily does


Yea I know most days my dog is better behaved then my kids


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

We have inside toys and outside toys. Finn can play with his plush toys inside, but no balls or tug ropes. Every once in a while, Finn will play tug with the Hubby, but through no specific training, he comes to me for any major play/training.


----------



## DD126 (Feb 3, 2013)

I can see your motive, but if you are not around your dog for any length of time, or if you are busy with something else, how does your dog entertain him/herself?...


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

Agreed. The toys belong to me. The dogs are allowed to play with them... esp since we are trying to build toy drive.


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

The dogs have their own room and that's where they play under my supervision. We lost a new tv to a dog head ? so I was like never again...TV on the wall and the dogs room is playtime.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

DD126 said:


> I can see your motive, but if you are not around your dog for any length of time, or if you are busy with something else, how does your dog entertain him/herself?...


I take the time to make sure my dogs are mentally and physically everyday. We do at least one hour off leash run and up to 3 hours of training - my dogs are so bagged when we get home, they sleep. Likewise on days off, they are so conditioned to sleeping and being quiet in the house that even when I couldn't move for four days due to a nasty case of tonsilitis, they just slept on the floor beside the couch the whole time.

Now, when they finally did get run they were absolutely crazy for the first hour, but back to normal after the second hour.

So my dogs don't need to entertain themselves, they are more than entertained by me.LOL


----------



## BonnieB. (Feb 13, 2013)

Not me. They get going way to rough and fast, so I stop it and let them outside or in the basement. One is only 5 mo. Old so it gets pretty intense fast.


----------



## BonnieB. (Feb 13, 2013)

I also use knuckle bones to keep them busy. When the marrow is gone, I stuff them with peanut butter and treats to keep each one busy for awhile. Settles them down and gives everyone something to do.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

we only have 1 dog. both of us play with him
inside.


----------



## Justaguy (Nov 20, 2012)

Since they have a pretty large yard to play in I don't let them wrestle in the house.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

llombardo said:


> So they don't have any toys out when your not around? I can't even imagine that...we have 3 toy boxes with nylabones, plush toys, rope toys, etc that they can access any time.


For one, my husband works from home and is often on conference calls so squeaking in the background would be slightly unprofessional. Secondly I have one toy hoarder so if I were not right there to supervise, Rosa would have a pile of toys and Niko would have none. Thirdly, when we are not home, my dogs stay in their crates. Before you think poorly of me, I should add that I am not employed, so both my husband and I are home 24/7 and the dogs are left alone at home for an average of four hours PER MONTH.

Lastly, if I do leave all the toys out all the time, they become boring and neither of the dogs want to play with them. When I control access to the toys, all of a sudden they become a lot more interesting when I do bring them out.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Lastly, if I do leave all the toys out all the time, they become boring and neither of the dogs want to play with them. When I control access to the toys, all of a sudden they become a lot more interesting when I do bring them out.


Exactly how it is at my home. I have outside toys and inside toys. They get toys when we're home. Outside, they'll even play tug together. 

I have a large tool bag that I keep all the toys in. Every time I pull one out it's Christmas!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I wish I had enough outside space to not allow them to play inside, but my yard is tiny. Fortunately they don't spend all their time indoors chasing each other all over the house, but we do have some periods of zoominess. Running circles around the dining room table is a favorite activity, but so is napping.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

We have a play room/ family room that has a box of his toys in it and we play with him there, mostly just tug/ plush and chew toys that don't cause too much of a ruckus. If the weather is bad for some reason, we'll go upstairs to a really big empty room we have and toss a ball around, but other wise, upstairs is for relaxing. If he's in the kitchen or other rooms, he's expected to lay on the mat or his place and chill (though at 5 months, we're still working on reminding him of that at times). We have inside (plush, chews) and outside toys (balls, frisbee). We control the outside time and outside toys, but leave the inside ones out for him right now since he's teething and having those to chew on save our couch. Once he's through teething, we'll most likely be more strict with picking up his toys.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have to say "yes" because my dogs are not crated and I work 9 hours a day, so I'm sure there is some playing. When I'm home, I coral them into the basement (more room and carpeted) or shoo them out the back door.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

When Havs was an only dog, he loved for us to chase in a circle through the kitchen, living room and hallway. I was so happy when we got Temps and they chase each other.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm waiting for my kids to question me about why they couldn't run in the house, but I let the dogs run in the house  Same with playing ball 

We throw the ball down the hallway for Nita if the weather has been bad and she hasn't gotten enough outside time :blush:


----------



## autoluver (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, this is her house too, but she has to stay off the furniture- she also has a large fenced in back yard that is hers. It has a six foot chain link fence to keep her in and other dogs out.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

I only have one dog, but I certainly play with him inside. The question was do you let your "DOGS" so I did not vote.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

No it's too dangerous with the kids. They get knocked over and stuff. I will play with her like games of hide n seek or find it. Sometimes some tug in a certain room. But the dogs only play with each other outside. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

N Smith said:


> I am the same - no toys for any of the dogs unless I am on the other end and we are playing, retrieving or tugging.
> 
> I am the only source of fun when it comes to toys - I don't think its out of the ordinary for many owners of Shepherds (and other working breeds) to have this same rule.


Same here. And even if I do leave a you out she doesn't pay any attention to it unless I'm actively playing with her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:nono: When Mac was alive all toys were banned in the house because he and Slider would fight over them (they had lots of toys outside ... Slider and Mac were always separated when they were outdoors). 

When Mac died this past December I tried to get the Hooligans interested in playing in the house but they had been told _NO_ for so many years they continue to ignore them.
:doggieplayball:


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

Oh my kids and dogs play in the house, they really get when I am gone LOL


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

I will walk in the house and ask "how did this get broke??" dogs can not answer and the kids run to their room lol.


----------



## Crkwolf (Feb 25, 2013)

Deeohgee and Sasha will play in the house, and so far nothing has been broken. Although, I have had things broken because of a wagging tail. Sasha and Sam the cat will play err run through the house but that's about it. If it gets too much, we call a stop to it. What is funny, sometimes when the two dogs start to play, they look over at me as if to say, "Mom is it alright that we play?" Having said that, we do have indoor toys, balls and stuffed squeak toys and we have outside toys i.e. frisbee, bowling ball and blocks of wood that are not allowed in the house.


----------



## LoveOscar (Feb 4, 2013)

I am currently down to 1 dog and Oscar can run and play as he sees fit. Since we are teaching him how to play, and trying to teach him something of a prey drive, I don not restrict his play at all. He is an inside dog, play is allowed any where any time, except when lights go out in the bedroom. On his own, he doesnt play in the kitchen or bathroom.

When I had two dogs, a GSD (70 lb male) and a Labrador (90 lb male), same rules. They could play to their hearts content inside. Often they would play tug together. As a general rule, all dogs stay off the furniture.

I have a 1/2 acre yard for outdoor play, but because of a lack of fence, dogs are never left outside unsupervised.

LO


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Like others here my dogs are inside dogs with access to outside via a doggie door, so they go in and out as they please. My dogs chase each other around the house. Right now the dogs are smaller (maltipoo and 4 1/2 month old gsd). I usually put an end to it if they are getting too crazy such as gsd trying to go under the coffe table (hes too big and afraid he will lift it up). Other than that it sounds like zoo in my house as they run up and down the hall and around the livingroom through the kitchen and dining room and around again.. We are minimalists so the only thing i have to worry about breaking are put up high on a shelf. I am also lucky that my son works with wood so he makes most of our furniture plus I love the shabby chic look so any scratches to my furniture only makes it more shabby than chic LOL


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

Our house is the dogs personal playground. There are dog toys everywhere in this house... probably even the bathroom. They wrestle, but it's pretty low key. They like to play tug with each other, too and that usually ends up with my living room area rug bunched up.  They save their rough play for outside, but it's not anything we taught - they just know.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

oh yeah, still doing zoomies at age (almost) 4
through the rooms 
up the stairs
90 MPH, never touches or disturbs a thing
goes flying by the card table with the puzzle on it, no problem
amazing
probably all that running in the woods helps


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

Roxy has the whole kitchen to play in ( good sized)..now when she's older and bigger this won't be enough room. 
She comes out and I gate up the front room, dining room and kitchen so she can do laps once a day ...usually about 7pm which it's just about zoomie time. Now sometimes she does that and sometimes she's happy just to grab a bone and go chew on it in front of the living room fan. 
Now that we are able to walk...we do that a couple of times a day. We also put up a temp cheap like chain link stuff..cuz she will never be outside alone...and we run at least once a day out there. Tonight it's getting ready to storm again and we tried to be outside but the bugs were horrible..she didn't even want to stay out. 

Yesterday / last night was a busy time and Wednesday's are class night so they are always busy too ...so tonight we are just chillin'..and getting ready to watch the storm. 

With 5 cats, and parrots I can't let her have the total roam or run of the house. As she gets older we will add on more space she is allowed in.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

so no laps tonight...the husband has her in the kitchen and they are playing ball. That will be enough zoomies for 1 night. Which is nice cuz I get to sit here and read a book and journal! YAY for everybody!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Nope, I don't allow running in my house, we spend enough time outside morning and evening to get all the zooms and craziness out, plus I have a very large property to let them stretch their legs, they run after me as I work with my horses so they really don't even want to rough house in the house, when we come in its all couch and TV time.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

We have our inside games; finding things I hide, a soft chuck it; we practice tricks. No all out roughhousing!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Our place is too tiny for them to get rowdy, but I do leave toys out for them when I leave for work. I rotate pretty much daily, and they get one each to share with the others. So far, so good. 

When I'm home and indoors, we will roll a ball under the table, play with stuffies, or our Ottosson puzzle, calm stuff. 

Usually we are outside, though, where every imaginable toy is available for them, and they bring them to me to play 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I guess the answer is yes, since Russell is chasing Carly around the coffee table.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

There is just something fun about watching the dogs romp in the house. We do control it tho, I don't want dogs hurt or stuff broken.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> There is just something fun about watching the dogs romp in the house. We do control it tho, I don't want dogs hurt or stuff broken.


I feel the same way. As long as no one is getting hurt, and furniture isn't flying, I don't care if they wrestle and chase in here. They can't get much traction with laminate and tile flooring, so they don't get going very fast.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

I only have Uschi and yes, she is allowed to play in the house.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Dec 1, 2012)

Well Hunter does have the run of the house. When another dog comes over they go crazy running around. Tell em to stop they just lay down. Have a large 2 story house so they are very amusing to watch. Have a few spots where ya can see where I threw a ball at the wall for them BUT I painted it an can do it again


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

Our house and our parents house are hard wood floors. If they rough house we'll put them in the basement because they are both finished and carpeted


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

Mia pretty much has an entire large room to herself, so she can run and play in that room all she wants. Whenever she's in the rest of the house with us she is still allowed to run around and play, she just needs to tone it down a level.


----------



## DJGinger (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes, but not my big dogs... if they get more alert than lazy slo mo fetch ..it is outside playtime. Don't need a wrrecking crew ^_^

and lil guys are not allowed to cheat and invite play .. but be only players...they get tossed for that . I usually tussle, play tug asn let them zom a while before time to come in.


----------



## AngVi (Dec 22, 2012)

Seriously what choice is there- lol I have 2 pups -my girl just turned one and my boy is 7 months -
I let them outside to play as much as i can off and on to run, run, and run some more. They tackle each other play so very rough but at having a ball! But I can't leave them to long or they will start digging everyplace 
But they start playing rough running all over the house and I try to slow them but they are puppies.
Wish they could understand outside only rough. Hahaha they probably due because they are so smart 
When I have to leave them home (isn't very often) I crate my boy..I think they would play to rough and he is still pretty young and is very anxious when he can't see me






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

If I didn't I would get bored real fast. 

We have 2 acres fenced for the dogs but most of the playing seems to happen in the house.

Empty paper towel roles are used to play Whack-A-Moo. I chase Mauser around the house, hitting him with the tube and he tries to grab it from me. When he gets it he runs I I try to grab it from him.

Chasing the dogs around the kitchen island is a good workout!  We play 'I'm Gonna GETCHA!!', where I start by stalking the dogs and saying in a low voice "I'm Gonna Getcha" and then charging at them. They bark and run around like crazy!!

The Crested will wrestle in the house, sometimes chasing each other and banking off the back of the couch and loveseat. (Another reason why leather furniture is a MUST with dogs.)

Sometimes even the cats get in on the action!!

The only one who doesn't play (inside the house or out) is Winnie. She says that an APD (Alien Princess Dog) must remain dignified at all times. 

We have hardwood floors so Mauser, the GSD, doesn't do a ton of running in the house.


----------

